# Pentax pricing changes, bodies down, lenses UP, WAY up!



## Aglet (May 2, 2013)

Geez, I was about to do something constructive tonite when, in typical habit, I had to check the various forums to see if anything happened in the last 6 or so hours.
Good thing I did!

*Looks like most Pentax distributors have quietly jacked-up prices on almost all lenses, by huge amounts in many cases!
OTOH, body prices have dropped a bit, and a considerable amount on the 645D.
*
I managed to find the 2 FA series primes I wanted to get, still available at original prices and quickly dealt another blow to my battered credit card. Doing so is saving me about $350 or more on 2 lenses.

Is this just Pentax trying to make a better profit for their retail partners or is this something they'd do a little in advance of releasing a FF body that would need to use some of that now very much costlier FF-capable glass?

If you have a Pentax habit you need to feed, tonite's a shopping nite.


----------



## RGF (May 3, 2013)

Years ago I hear the adage (which goes something like), give away the razor and make money on the blades.

Same for cameras. Get them hooked on the body, if there are few 3rd party alternatives (or if you lenses have a unique benefit) then you can profit from the lenses


----------



## Aglet (May 4, 2013)

RGF said:


> Years ago I hear the adage (which goes something like), give away the razor and make money on the blades.
> 
> Same for cameras. Get them hooked on the body, if there are few 3rd party alternatives (or if you lenses have a unique benefit) then you can profit from the lenses



that can work well if you have a great razor and great blades. 
In Pentax, we have an outstanding razor and many dull and very expensive blades, IMO.
Many of their lenses, if not technically great, do have an enjoyable personality. But pricing a good number of them at 2x or more compared to their CaNikon counterparts is a bit much.

I hope they can maintain their high quality camera production and get moving on improving the marketing. Even die-hard Pentaxians are finding the latest price hikes hard to swallow.


----------



## ksagomonyants (May 5, 2013)

Can this somehow be related to all these rumors about the full frame Pentax DSLR? If Pentax expects to attract many new users by introducing FF camera, it may sound reasonable to increase the lens prices. Regarding 645d, a decrease in price may be related to the release of Nikon 800d and/or rumors about the expected 60 mp 645d ii.


----------

